# New Site Version Bugs Posted Here



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Please post any bugs that you encounter here.

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Sometimes when I log in, I get the "new posts" sign (yellow bell next to the topic subject line). But most times, it is not yellow and it appears that there are no new posts, even though there are new posts.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

It's a cookies issue. Should see improvement in the next forum update before September.

Thanks for the note.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

When I go into the photo album and click on pic it doesnt in large it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 questions:

1) Do any of the pics open up or just a certain few?

2)What browser and version are you using? (go up to "help" and click on "about xxxxxxxxx" (probably Internet Exporer).


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nothing will open up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> 2)What browser and version are you using? (go up to "help" and click on "about xxxxxxxxx" (probably Internet Exporer).


----------

